# by its very scale



## kucuk

Greetings,

Could someone please help with the translation of "by its very scale" in Turkish?

Here's an example: "This novel, *by its very scale*, competes with reality on an equal plane, offering a 'total' fiction in place of life."

Thanks!


----------



## Reverence

_*Geniş kapsamı itibariyle* bu roman, hakikat ile başa baş rekabet etmekte, gerçek hayatın yerine eksiksiz bir kurgu sunmaktadır._

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nihilus

by its scale = ölçeği itibariyle

by its very scale = sadece ölçeği itibariyle bile

Not 100% sure about the latter though.


----------



## hakos

kucuk said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Could someone please help with the translation of "by its very scale" in Turkish?
> 
> Here's an example: "This novel, *by its very scale*, competes with reality on an equal plane, offering a 'total' fiction in place of life."
> 
> Thanks!



"geniş anlamda" sanırım karşılıyor.


----------



## kucuk

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## SARI7

En başta hacmiyle


----------

